# Conowingo Reservoir



## walleyekiller (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi all,
A buddy and I are planning on running up to Conowingo in the next couple weeks. We're going to be targeting walleye but I haven't fished for walleye for about 7 years and that was back in South Dakota. Is anyone here familiar with the walleye fishing above the dam? We have been there a number of times for bass so we have a general idea of the lake but don't really know what baits they like there or what areas we should start at.

Any help or other reference sites would be greatly appreciated!!

Don


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Don't know if these would work at Conowingo, but up at Safe Harbor, I used to use 1 1/2" to 2" curly tail grubs tipped with minnows bounced along the bottom moving upstream.

Colors that worked best were dark - black, browns, pumpkin colors with metallic flecks.

Hook these on a 1/4 to 1/2 oz jighead (heavier if in faster water).

A guy I used to fish with down there was from South Dakota, too. He actually put me onto walleye in the Susquehanna.

Let me know how you make out.


----------



## walleyekiller (Jan 3, 2008)

We'll definitely post a report with pictures. We're going to probably pack some jigs, power minnows, grub style jig trailers and a few crank baits. I gave all of my bottom bouncers and crawler harnesses to my father in Washington State so thats out the window.

We've been looking at Google Earth and have been trying to find a starting point. From the looks of it, most guys here fish below the dam but we hope to find someone who can be of some assistance up above. I'm guessing that this time of year, the warm water discharge would be a good place to look at and then maybe the area up by all of the islands??????


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Its kinda funny, I fish below the dam all the time for both stripers and Walleyes. But I have never fish above the dam. But this kind intreges me b/c if I get my yak this spring that might be another local spot for me to fish. Keep me posted, I will say a went below the dam a few times in the past couple weeks looking for some walleye but I came up empty. hopefully you will have some better luck


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

walleyekiller said:


> We'll definitely post a report with pictures. We're going to probably pack some jigs, power minnows, grub style jig trailers and a few crank baits. I gave all of my bottom bouncers and crawler harnesses to my father in Washington State so thats out the window.


I have a whole box full of those jigs and grubs at home collecting dust! Guess I should clean them up and start using them again!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I remember by wife's cousin saying there were good walleye in the upper part on the west side where the first deep water starts ... can't remember any other details though


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Try...*



walleyekiller said:


> We'll definitely post a report with pictures. We're going to probably pack some jigs, power minnows, grub style jig trailers and a few crank baits. I gave all of my bottom bouncers and crawler harnesses to my father in Washington State so thats out the window.
> 
> We've been looking at Google Earth and have been trying to find a starting point. From the looks of it, most guys here fish below the dam but we hope to find someone who can be of some assistance up above. I'm guessing that this time of year, the warm water discharge would be a good place to look at and then maybe the area up by all of the islands???


...the warmwater discharge at Brunners Island, the mouth of Conewago Creek at York Haven Dam (both near York), or below the Dock Street dam (Dauphin County side just below Harrisburg - just downstream of the I83 bridge). The Red Hill Dam area in Lancaster County near the mouth of Conestoga Creek is another good possibility.

Shoot me a PM if you plan on going up on a Saturday, and I'll try to hook up with you.

Good luck, and let us know how you do.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I find that fish are very lethargic in the Winter so work your lures VERY slowly... In the Summer, it's a different story...

SandcraB


----------



## walleyekiller (Jan 3, 2008)

We're looking at launching at the ramp just up from the dam so we're limited to the southern pool of the river. I'll look the areas up that you mentioned as well. Thank you!!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

"...the warmwater discharge at Brunners Island"

Yep, I think that's where I heard of good walleye action a few years back 

I would recommend small minnow crankbaits worked very slowly ... I usually put an inline small weight (1/8 or 1/4 oz) up about 2 feet to get the lure to run deep because you can't get a floating crankbait too deep when retrieved slowly. Live minnows I also use with the wsight up the line a little ... let's you work the bait slowly and deep.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Another possibility...*



walleyekiller said:


> We're looking at launching at the ramp just up from the dam so we're limited to the southern pool of the river. I'll look the areas up that you mentioned as well. Thank you!!


...considering this, is the warmwater discharge from Peachbottom Nuclear Power Plant. It should be accessible from where you plan on launching. Don't be surprised if you tie into some nice stripers there as well. 

BTW - I don't know where you plan on launching, but there is a ramp at Glen Cove Marina, which is just a little downstream of Peachbottom.

Good luck!


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*I should have added...*

...this link for Glen Cove Marina.

It includes a map which you can zoom into to get detailed directions, and a photo of the ramp.

BTW - The site mentions a $5.00 ramp fee.

Check it out here: http://www.seakayak.ws/kayak/kayak....1877399fee4162ef85256d4800034901!OpenDocument


----------



## walleyekiller (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds great. Thanks a ton for your info. We will be launching at Glen Cove and I guess we'll run to the discharge first. I'm going to take a look at some of the submerged islands as well. 

Thanks again,
Don


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Don , Make sure you got a few small X-Raps . I think the walleye will love em


----------

